# gearcheck aber wie?



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo. Man kennt ja heute schon das problem, das man z.b. mal ne runde ulduar gehn will und man packt irgendwelche leute ein die es leider einfach nicht hinbekomm zu spielen. darum machen ja die meisten leute gearchecks. Aber wie genau macht man den denn, wenn mit 3,2 sich jeder T7,5 und T8,5 kaufen kann?

Geht ihr dann nach achivements also quasi kein gear- sondern achivementcheck,
guckt man welche items die spieler haben, die bei bossen in uldu droppen und was man nicht kaufen kann,
oder geht ihr einfach nicht mehr rnd sondern nurnoch gildenintern?

kreative vorschläge sind gern gesehn.

Dies ist kein wää ich will keine casuals etc im raid haben flamethread sondern ein reiner informationsaustauschthread, um herauszuarbeiten, wie wir auf unserem eh nicht sehr befüllten server noch vernünftige gruppen zusamm stellen können.


----------



## Xall13 (27. Juli 2009)

es ist nicht so das mit 3.2 alle automatisch t7 bzw t8 equip haben :x


----------



## WeRkO (27. Juli 2009)

Sockelung, enchants und erfolge anschaun.


----------



## Naho (27. Juli 2009)

Es gibt sog. Achivmentchecks sogar jz schon, finde ich auch als die bessere der beiden Varianten


----------



## Tamaecki (27. Juli 2009)

Gearcheck bedeutet eben nur was die Leute anhaben, nicht ob sie Skill haben!!!
Das sieht man LEIDER erst in der inze.


----------



## LordKlobb (27. Juli 2009)

mh ich bin da eig recht offen, die meisten leute kenn ich von der f list, und bei rndm wird nett gefragt wie ihr eq so ist.notfalls wird gekuckt^^

kenne viele leute die vorm invite den namen ins arsenal hacken, wovon ich nich viel halte, genauso blöd wie : hi kann ich mit naxx 25er? - antwort: wieviel dps? -.-


----------



## snif07 (27. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Hallo. Man kennt ja heute schon das problem, das man z.b. mal ne runde ulduar gehn will und man packt irgendwelche leute ein die es leider einfach nicht hinbekomm zu spielen. darum machen ja die meisten leute gearchecks. Aber wie genau macht man den denn, wenn mit 3,2 sich jeder T7,5 und T8,5 kaufen kann?



Du meinst also Equip = Skill?
Also jemand der Epic Items hat ist "Imba"?

na dann viel spaß beim raiden!


----------



## LordKlobb (27. Juli 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> es ist nicht so das mit 3.2 alle automatisch t7 bzw t8 equip haben :x




nö!^^


----------



## Panaku (27. Juli 2009)

als dd sagen achivments garnichts aus ausser das man eine ini schonmal von inen gesehen hat, aber sie sagen weder aus das man die bose kapiert hat noch das man dmg macht


----------



## Vadesh (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn man durch das Equip nicht schlüssig wird, soll er sich halt mal ein paar Minuten an die Puppen in OG stellen und danach sein Recount posten, wenn er sowas nicht hat...tja dann muss man wohl in's kalte Wasser springen. 
Über Erfolge nachzusehen bringt nur bedingt was. Nur weil jemand Naxx schon gecleart hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er bei Grobbulus die Wolken richtig absetzen kann oder bei Kel aus den Schattenspalten geht.
Prinzipiell kann man davon ausgehen, dass jemand der full T8,5 hat kein Vollidiot ist, aber da gibt es leider ausnahmen und wenn du so eine Ausnahme erwischst, dann ist das nunmal Pech.


----------



## Milivoje (27. Juli 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> als dd sagen achivments garnichts aus ausser das man eine ini schonmal von inen gesehen hat, aber sie sagen weder aus das man die bose kapiert hat noch das man dmg macht




Richtig. Im Grunde genommen muss man in Random-Raids damit rechnen, dass 80-90% der Mitstreiter und ihren Moeglichkeiten bleibt. Wenn man das zugrunde legt und sich nicht zuviel vornimmt, kann man auch in nem Random-Raid Spaß haben. Ansonsten Finger weg. Einige (oder sogar viele??) durchschauen Bossmechaniken einfach nicht beziehungsweise brauchen dafür 2 Monate. Im 25er Ulduar kannst Du locker bis Vezax ein paar Bunken durchziehen, wenn der Rest weiss, was zu tun ist.....
Wenn Du Fortschritt und konzentriertes Raiden willst, such DIr ne Raidgilde oder bau ne Stammgruppe auf. Selsbt 25 ordentliche Spieler brauchen ein bisschen Zeit, um sich aufeinander einzustellen.


----------



## Bownz (27. Juli 2009)

,,Hallo. Man kennt ja heute schon das problem, das man z.b. mal ne runde ulduar gehn will und man packt irgendwelche leute ein die es leider einfach nicht hinbekomm zu spielen."

Das liegt meist nicht am gear sondern am skill des Spielers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




,,darum machen ja die meisten leute gearchecks. Aber wie genau macht man den denn, wenn mit 3,2 sich jeder T7,5 und T8,5 kaufen kann?"

T7,5 kann sich jetzt ja auch schon jeder kaufen^^ is ja nicht gerade schwer, Naxx 25er zu clearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gearcheck: gucken welche items der Spieler hat. Hat er z.B. items aus Ulduar? Hat er alles richtig gesockelt und verzaubert?
Wenn nein, gibt er sich auch keine Mühe und hat meistens auch nicht viel Ahnung..


,,Geht ihr dann nach achivements also quasi kein gear- sondern achivementcheck,
guckt man welche items die spieler haben, die bei bossen in uldu droppen und was man nicht kaufen kann,
oder geht ihr einfach nicht mehr rnd sondern nurnoch gildenintern?"

Erfolge nachgucken wär schon ne Idee, da kann man sehen, ob der Spieler bereits Erfahrung mit den Bossen usw. hat.
Das mit den Items hab ich ja schon erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann sollte man halt auch noch eine Buffood- und Flaskpflicht einführen.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Richtig. Im Grunde genommen muss man in Random-Raids damit rechnen, dass 80-90% der Mitstreiter und ihren Moeglichkeiten bleibt. Wenn man das zugrunde legt und sich nicht zuviel vornimmt, kann man auch in nem Random-Raid Spaß haben. Ansonsten Finger weg. Einige (oder sogar viele??) durchschauen Bossmechaniken einfach nicht beziehungsweise brauchen dafür 2 Monate. Im 25er Ulduar kannst Du locker bis Vezax ein paar Bunken durchziehen, wenn der Rest weiss, was zu tun ist.....
> Wenn Du Fortschritt und konzentriertes Raiden willst, such DIr ne Raidgilde oder bau ne Stammgruppe auf. Selsbt 25 ordentliche Spieler brauchen ein bisschen Zeit, um sich aufeinander einzustellen.



25ger geh ich ja gildenitern und clearn das 1mal die woche. bloß wenn man das gewohnt ist mag man halt nicht im 10ner bei xt rumwipen aufgrund dessen das in der gilde grad keiner mag. normal geh ich 10ner auch mit gilde für die achivements aber sollte da halt mal ein raid ausfallen kann ich da als ingi noch gut gold machen indem ich die bosse abbau. wenn ich fun haben will z.b. maly oder naxx mach ich ja auch kein gearcheck. da gehts ja hauptsächlich nur drum bissl fun zu haben. bloß wenn ich in uldu 10ner geh hab ich ja auch gewisse erwartungen die ich in naxx ebend nicht hab. Naxx kann man mit 6 man clearen das is kein ding da kann man ruhig den ein oder anderen neuanfänger mitnehm. bloß in uldu braucht man halt 10 "gute" spieler.


----------



## LordKlobb (27. Juli 2009)

archivements zu betrachten bringt wirklich gar nichts denk ich.equipp, entchants skillbaum und auch die art der person ,wie sie schreibt/redet, macht viel aus denke ich^^

bsp : ich : -> /2 lfm maly  3 dd`s heal, dann go

ich werde danach angewispert : jo, ich wär DD, 5 millionen Dps xD kann ich mit???

-------------------also die xD un lol und joaaaaaaaaaar nasen nehm ich meist ungern mit.das bsp is jetz n bissl doof, weis nich wie ichs besser darstelln kann, aber ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine^^


----------



## Chelrid (27. Juli 2009)

also ich mach das als RL in der Regel so, dass ich mir die Leute nur dann ansehe, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt und wir dadurch an irgendeinem boss dauerwipen.

zum flask und buff-food kontrollieren gibts ja Bigbrother, für den Schaden Recount.

und wenn es da dann auffälligkeiten gibt, guck ich mir leute dann halt an. über das addon exnaimer (oder wie das heißt - ist hier addon der woche gewesen) kann man das sogar machen, ohne das derjenige das mitbekommt, und man sieht glaub sogar mehr als mit dem standard fenster von blizz.


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

es gibt zwei nützliche achivements, die man checken kann:

10er Ulduar: "Champion von Ulduar"

25iger Ulduar: "Eroberer von Ulduar"

diese sagen zumindest einiges über das movement des entsprechenden spielers aus.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (27. Juli 2009)

Mhh um das ganze etwas zu beschleunigen kannst auch http://be.imba.hu nutzen. Hab schon einige erlebt, die sich darauf stützen.

Hier mal mein aktueller bescheidener Überblick:
http://be.imba.hu/?zone=EU&realm=Malyg...er=N%C3%A2zcool


----------



## Freakypriest (27. Juli 2009)

Also egal ob nach Gear oder Erfolg es können in beiden varianten hohle Nüsse sein die nur mitgezogen wurden. Am besten nur mit Leuten die man kennt bzw. mit Gilde!


----------



## Schokoboy (27. Juli 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> es ist nicht so das mit 3.2 alle automatisch t7 bzw t8 equip haben :x


In heros werden Eroberungsmarken droppen dafür kannse dir 2 teile t8 kaufen und auch das restliche gute zeuch für die marken,
dann kannst du die noch in ehre marken umtauschen da kannste dir 2 teile t7,5 kaufen und das restliche zeug und die dann in Heldentum.
Also wird wohl so gut wie  jeder mit 2 teilen t8 rumlaufen.


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

Was bringen dir die Recountdaten von der Puppe ?

Bei den meisten Bossen muss man sich eh im Kampf bewegen wodurch die DPS stark sinken wenn man den dreh nicht raus hat. Und an der Puppe kannste einfach nur sinnlos draufhämmern. Was Ulduar angeht so is zumindest beim Leviathan das Equip wichtig. Was bringt einem nen Highskill Spieler der nen durchschnittliches Itemlevel von 150 hat da ?
Entweder hat die Maschine kaum HP oder er macht als Schütze sowas von überhaupt keinen Schaden das der Kampf schon fast ewig dauert.

Ansonsten bin ich der Auffassung: Probieren geht über studieren.

Im übrigen:
Wer sagt denn das nen Full T8,5 Char auch von dem jeweiligen Spieler hochgezockt wurde ? Hab erst letzte Woche nen 80er Char im Ulduar Raid gesehen der anscheinend seine Zauber ausm Zauberbuch geholt hat und keine Ahnung von der Klasse hatte.
Und wenn man seinen Char von 1-80 spielt dann sollte man wenigstens die wichtigsten Sachen über seine Klasse wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh die ganze gearcheckschaiche eh nicht...
T7 oder T8 zu haben, hat für mich nichts damit zu tun, ob der jenige spielen kann oder nicht. Hab schon öfter miterlebt wie Leute in vollem T8 beim "Heromarken-farmen" hinter meinem iLvL 200 Hunter im Schaden geblieben sind oder andersrum ich in Heroinis nicht mitgenommen wurde, weil ich mit meinem Equip keine 4k Dps mache und ich dann von jemandem höre das diese Imbaroxxordmg-Gruppe in Burg Uthgarde wipen, weil manche zu blöd sind aus dem Drachenatem zu laufen.

Gear &#8800; Skill
skill &#8800; dps

Selbst hardmodes in Uluduar sind keine Garantie das derjenige was kann und Puppen vermöbeln schon mal gar nicht, selbst wenn dann da 30k dps rauskommen würden, heisst das noch lang nicht das man kapiert was man in nem raid machen soll.

Ich für meinen Teil mache hin und wieder naxx ffa raids mit, Krönung war bisher einer der zwar Ulduar-teilequipt war, aber bei Thaddi weder wusste was ne hitbox ist, noch das der verstanden hätte das der die Wipes verursacht weil er mitten im boss stand und die falsche Ladung die Leute auf der anderen Seite wipt, nu ja immerhin hatte er verstanden das Minus nicht bei Plus stehen soll.. das is doch auch was


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Die einzige Möglichkeit die es momentan gibt und immer geben wird ist:

*1) Gildenintern*

*2) Nur Freunde und Gildenleute inviten von denen man weiß dass sies können (10 Mann sind ja nicht viel)*

*3) Meine Methode anwenden:*

-Gründe deine 10er Ulduar-Gruppe
-Geh mit den Leuten vorher in ne andere schnelle 10er. Malygos (15 Min), Ema (10 min), Sartharion (15 min).
-Guck wie sie sich dort anstelln, wenn extreme Idioten dabei sind, sag ihnen dass du für Ulduar leider bessere Leute brauchst.
-Wenn ihr bei Ema/Obsi whiped, lös die Gruppe auf und versuchs erneut ^^
(bei Malygos kann man immer wieder nen Whipe verkraften ;p


----------



## Rantja (27. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Gearcheck bedeutet eben nur was die Leute anhaben, nicht ob sie Skill haben!!!
> Das sieht man LEIDER erst in der inze.



Würde ich so mal unterschreiben. 

Auf Erfolge schauen halte ich für fragwürdig, da es ja auch der Twink von einem sehr skilligen Spieler sein könnte. Ich würde in erster Linie darauf achten, daß der Spieler seine Sachen anständig gesockelt und verzaubert hat und ob der "Kram" auch Ulduar tauglich ist. Wenn du dann mal gute Leute gefunden hast, dann würde ich mir daraus einen festen Raid erstellen. 

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2009)

Gearcheck: nein danke..

Wenn jemand damit ankommt geh ich zwar hin und lass ihn mich bewundern, lehne jedoch jegliche Einladung ab..

Grund dafür ist: Ich werd schon wissen für welche Instanz ich mich anmelde und aus welcher instanz ich lieber noch draußen bleib.

Klar, dass das nich jeder macht ( siehe nach 3.1 nen grün equippter will emalon machen und meint  er würde ja nie equip bekommen wenn er nie mitgenommen wird..) aber extra für nen sinnlosen equip check irgendwo hinrennenund sich beglotzen lassen.. nö ich steh gut da wo ich grad steh..

Wenn trotzdem jemand was sehen will darf er gern meinen Namen im Arsenal eintippseln aber dazu haben ja die wenigsten lust.


----------



## gOOvER (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zwei Addon's dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das eine heisst InspectEquip und das andere GearScore. Damit hat man ne nette Übersicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beide sind auf Curse zu finden.


----------



## Mullok (27. Juli 2009)

man kann es einfach vergessen, man kann die leute net beurteilen, an den achievements oder am gear.... 
am dps kann man sehen ob er überhaupt genug dmg macht. 
aber ob der spieler bosse kapiert kann man net wissen wie 
z.b bei heigan ich weiß net was an dem "tanz" denn so schwer ist einfach von rechts nach links und zurücklaufen. genauso ist es bei maly, was ist so schwer in der 3 phase 1,1 2 oder 3,3,4 zu drücken ein paar meter nach links fliegen wenn mann dmg im 10k bereich bekommt und wenn er dich anvisiert 5, 1,1 zu drücken


----------



## pie (27. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Es gibt sog. Achivmentchecks sogar jz schon, finde ich auch als die bessere der beiden Varianten



Auf dem Server Storscale haste ohne achivs mal feuchtflölich gelitten^^ und es bürgerd sich auf imer mehr Servern ein irgendwan gehts net mehr ohne. Gut das ich die wichtigsten Achivs schon habe^^.


----------



## Lari (27. Juli 2009)

Mullok schrieb:


> z.b bei heigan ich weiß net was an dem "tanz" denn so schwer ist einfach von rechts nach links und zurücklaufen.


Das möglichst glaubwürdige Erklären der komischen Lags *hust*
Wobei ich auch schon zwei mal dort Lags hatte. In der SafeZone stehen, aber trotzdem Schaden kassiert.

Zum Thema Gearcheck: Ein Anhaltspunkt ist es allemal. Ich schau mir auch jeden Spieler an, bevor ich mit ihnen raiden gehe. Nach Flickwerk schau ich mir dann nochmal die DPS jedes einzelnen an. Man spricht sie darauf an, und schaut wie sie reagieren. Danach entscheide ich, ob diese Person für den Raid tragbar ist.
Meine letzten zwei geleiteten Naxx25 waren innerhalb von 4 Stunden clear ohne großen Equipcheck. Paar sehr gute, paar weniger gute Spieler dabei. Aber im großen und ganzen für Randomraids echt entspannend und diszipliniert.


----------



## Raveneye (27. Juli 2009)

Man sollte es aber trotzdem human machen , gibt auch leute die grade 80 sind und noch nicht das nötige equip für naxx zb haben, die müssen nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein


----------



## Lari (27. Juli 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Man sollte es aber trotzdem human machen , gibt auch leute die grade 80 sind und noch nicht das nötige equip für naxx zb haben, die müssen nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein


Haben in Naxxramas 25 aber auch nichts verloren.


----------



## TMTBS (27. Juli 2009)

Es wird schon einfacher werden, die Leute können sich schnell die T8,5 Teile kaufen, für die wir momentan noch DKP ausgeben müssen, finde ich persönlich sogar ziemlich ungerecht, aber naja.
Ich würde mit dem nächsten Patch nicht nach Gear und/oder Erfolgspunkten gehen. Ich würde einfach nur nachschauen, welche Bosse er aus Ulduar 10er/25er bereits gekillt hat. Da kann man am einfachsten sehen, ob er/sie die Instanz schon kennt.


----------



## Gulwar (27. Juli 2009)

Achievmentscheck sind ja so ziemlich das sinnloseste was ich je gehört habe.
"Ok der hat grüne Ausrüstung, aber dafür isser Kammerjäger, kann tief fallen, hat xx Reit und haustiere und außerdem ist er Bücherwurm."
Ausrüstung sagt auch net immer viel mehr aus, aber da kann man sich einigermaßen orientieren dran.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Haben in Naxxramas 25 aber auch nichts verloren.



so isses.. drum schrieb ich "Ich werd schon wissen für welche Instanz ich mich anmelde und aus welcher instanz ich lieber noch draußen bleib."

schade eigentlich, dass nicht jeder diesen.. ja fast schon respekt vor seinen mitraidern hat und nur drauf aus ist möglichst schnell möglichst viele gute items zu kassieren.


----------



## DiemoX (27. Juli 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> In heros werden Eroberungsmarken droppen dafür kannse dir 2 teile t8 kaufen und auch das restliche gute zeuch für die marken,
> dann kannst du die noch in ehre marken umtauschen da kannste dir 2 teile t7,5 kaufen und das restliche zeug und die dann in Heldentum.
> Also wird wohl so gut wie  jeder mit 2 teilen t8 rumlaufen.



Habe mal eine Frage, welche Teile werden das denn sein, die man kaufen kann? Brust und Schulter? Beine und Handschuhe kann man ja schon bei Emalon abstauben. Kopf wäre wie bei T7 nur bei Kel (bei T8 Yoggi) erreichbar. Lieg ich da so richtig?


----------



## Lari (27. Juli 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage, welche Teile werden das denn sein, die man kaufen kann? Brust und Schulter? Beine und Handschuhe kann man ja schon bei Emalon abstauben. Kopf wäre wie bei T7 nur bei Kel (bei T8 Yoggi) erreichbar. Lieg ich da so richtig?


Kaufen kann man Brust und Kopf. Brust droppt bei Yogg, Kopf bei Mimiron.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2009)

droppt bei emalon nicht alles an t8 / 8,5 ?


----------



## sylrana (27. Juli 2009)

fail! man gugt doch ned nach solchen erfolgen sonder sachen wie obsi+drachen
oder andere


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Ich werde es mit 3.2 genauso machen wie vorher... wenn ich Random noch Spieler für den Raid brauche frage ich die entsprechenden Personen ob sie es mit ihrem Char hinbekommen. o.O

Man glaubt es nicht, aber der Grossteil mit schlechterem Equip sagt dann auch tatsächlich, dass sie sich nicht sicher sind weil sie nicht so die Erfahrung haben. Wahnsinn... meist nehme ich die leute dann trotzdem mit, alleine schon weil sie ehrlich sind.

Lügt mich einer an oder überschätzt sich maßlos muss er den Raid eben verlassen... ist bei mir allerdings noch nicht so oft vorgekommen.

DPS, HPS, ZM und was weiss ich was noch alles frage ich nie - der Grossteil unserer Raids sind Gildies die eventuelle Schwächen ausgleichen können.


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage, welche Teile werden das denn sein, die man kaufen kann? Brust und Schulter? Beine und Handschuhe kann man ja schon bei Emalon abstauben. Kopf wäre wie bei T7 nur bei Kel (bei T8 Yoggi) erreichbar. Lieg ich da so richtig?




Itemlvl. 226 
Kette 			= 19
Gürtel			= 28
Hände			= 28
Beine			= 39
Brust (T8,5)		= 58
Helm (T8,5)		= 58

Itemlvl 213
Ring			= 25
Umhang		= 25
Armschienen	= 60
Füße			= 40
Schultern (T7,5)	 = 60
Relikt/Götze/Buchband = 25

Summe:		465 embleme der eroberung


----------



## Raveneye (27. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Haben in Naxxramas 25 aber auch nichts verloren.




Aber selbst die Ausrüstung oder die Archievements sagen nichts aus. Ich habe schon Leute mit T7 im Oculus am Drachen wipen sehen weil sie den Boss nicht auf die Reihe kriegen vom Movement her.


----------



## Milivoje (27. Juli 2009)

sylrana schrieb:


> fail! man gugt doch ned nach solchen erfolgen sonder sachen wie obsi+drachen
> oder andere




"Lf Enhancer, Feral,  Off-Warry, Schurke, Vergelter, Dk 4 Sarth3D speed-Kill"....... da gibts am Ende auch nen Erfolg, aber Skill brauchts.....0..... 70 Sekunden nuken..... Na gut, die, die das schaffen, wipen vielleicht nicht mehr unbedingt bei Thaddius....^^


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Ihr übertreibt hier alle ein bisschen.
Seit Ulduar draußen ist spieln die Leute wegen Dps verrückt.

Und mit jedem Addon hat die Community ein Stück weniger Hirn im Kopf.
__

Gestern Archa 25:
Ich whisper einen aus ner Randomgruppe an die noch Range-DDs suchen. Er fragt wieviel Dps ich fahr, ich war eh schon genervt und antworte "unbuffed ~2,8k - raidbuffed ~3,4k"
Er sagt "naja is schon bissl wenig, aber okay".

Gut - ich denk mir weiter nix - ich hab zwar Archa25 grünequiped auch gepackt, aber was solls..

Dann stehn wir vor Ema. 24 Leute fullepic. Außer der Typ den ich angewhispert hab.
Grünblau equiped -> 900dps.
Scheiß Itemgeilheit.
___

Letztens Obsi10:
Ich werd in ne Grp invited, ich lad dazu noch meinen Liebsten (Healpala) und nen T7.5-Mage aus der Gilde ein. Trash gelegt, alles ohne Probleme - plötzlich meint der 5-Mann-Kumpanenkern "Wenn Pala dropt bekommts unser Vergelter weil der hat da Need drauf".

Ich denk mir "okay.. der is grün equiped und trägt fast nix zum Raid bei. Mein Liebster hat sein T7 fast voll und hätte noch need auf die T7-Heilerstulpen." also hab ich denen gesagt, dass er mitwürfeln wird und dass wir das fair machn sollten weils ein Randomraid ist.

Pala is nicht gedropt. Dafür logischerweise die Beutetasche.
Der Leader sagt "Ich würfel 1-10" - er würfelt - eine 5..
Bei mir war ich auf 5, bei anderen war wer anderer auf 5, bei Ihm war angeblich er auf 5.

Er teilt sichs zu und alle gehn.

-.-
___

Hirn > Skill > Equip


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> Summe:		465 embleme der eroberung



da muss aber ne alte Frau ganz schön lange für stricken :-P durchschnittlich 4 marken pro hero ( manchmal 3, manchmal 5 ) + raids von denen man meißt sowieso nicht alle in einer woche macht.. uiuiui


----------



## DiemoX (27. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Kaufen kann man Brust und Kopf. Brust droppt bei Yogg, Kopf bei Mimiron.



Da hab ich mich aber ganz schön vertan^^. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## 2boon4you (27. Juli 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> mh ich bin da eig recht offen, die meisten leute kenn ich von der f list, und bei rndm wird nett gefragt wie ihr eq so ist.notfalls wird gekuckt^^
> 
> kenne viele leute die vorm invite den namen ins arsenal hacken, wovon ich nich viel halte, genauso blöd wie : hi kann ich mit naxx 25er? - antwort: wieviel dps? -.-


Auf Dalvengyr kann man sowieso keine rnd raids machen weil die meisten Leute einfach zu schlecht sind..


----------



## rurapente (27. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> also ich mach das als RL in der Regel so, dass ich mir die Leute nur dann ansehe, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt und wir dadurch an irgendeinem boss dauerwipen.
> 
> zum flask und buff-food kontrollieren gibts ja Bigbrother, für den Schaden Recount.
> 
> und wenn es da dann auffälligkeiten gibt, guck ich mir leute dann halt an. über das addon exnaimer (oder wie das heißt - ist hier addon der woche gewesen) kann man das sogar machen, ohne das derjenige das mitbekommt, und man sieht glaub sogar mehr als mit dem standard fenster von blizz.



Fail



X-orzist schrieb:


> es gibt zwei nützliche achivements, die man checken kann:
> 
> 10er Ulduar: "Champion von Ulduar"
> 
> ...



 Fail



gOOvER schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Addon's dafür.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Epic Fail


----------



## Rilgamon (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Pala is nicht gedropt. Dafür logischerweise die Beutetasche.
> Der Leader sagt "Ich würfel 1-10" - er würfelt - eine 5..
> Bei mir war ich auf 5, bei anderen war wer anderer auf 5, bei Ihm war angeblich er auf 5.
> 
> ...


Jeder sieht sich selbst als Nr.5 im Raidframe. Daher hat er recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Rilgamon schrieb:


> Jeder sieht sich selbst als Nr.5 im Raidframe. Daher hat er recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, bei mein Freund war auf seinem Rechner zB nicht auf 5 :/

Das kann der Kerl Gildenintern machn.
Aber in nem Randomraid wird um jedes bescheuert Item gewürfelt.
Und sei es nur ein grünes. Der Kerl hat kein Recht dazu.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Juli 2009)

wenn ich lust auf nen random raid habe, schreibe ich meist: "lfm ulduar, armory check....stressige mimimi vollnerds unerwünscht".... trotzdem clearen wir in ca 90% der fälle.

kennt ein spieler manche bosse nicht...werden sie ihm erklärt. idr. passt das schon. equip sagt schon lange nichts mehr über das können der spieler aus. auch erfolge sagen nichts aus.


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> da muss aber ne alte Frau ganz schön lange für stricken :-P durchschnittlich 4 marken pro hero ( manchmal 3, manchmal 5 ) + raids von denen man meißt sowieso nicht alle in einer woche macht.. uiuiui




wieso lange für stricken???

12 Hero-inis = 48 Marken pro Tag

naxx 10er = 15 Marken
naxx 25ig = 15 Marken

macht zusammen in einer Woche: 366 Embleme der Eroberung.
Nur müßte man sich eben dafür richtig anstrengen und jeden Tag Hero´s rennen bis zur Ohnmacht ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dann stehn wir vor Ema. 24 Leute fullepic. Außer der Typ den ich angewhispert hab.
> Grünblau equiped -> 900dps.
> Scheiß Itemgeilheit.



Das war dann ein "gier check" .. er hat geprüft ob alle anderen nur aus gier würfeln und ob er der einzige mit Bedarf ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ X-orzist 

jaja klar, aber wer rennt 12 heros am tag? bei 30 min pro ini wären das 6 Stunden.. jeden tag.. + raids


----------



## Tamaecki (27. Juli 2009)

Tinaru schrieb:


> @TE alta! (nicht das teil inner kriche)
> 
> ey ihr b****n  k******s ala gearcheck und wieviel dps...
> 
> ...



nur gut das die Schule bald wieder anfängt, da lässt dich Papi sowie nicht mehr raiden!!


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> wieso lange für stricken???
> 
> 12 Hero-inis = 48 Marken pro Tag
> 
> ...


+2 Marken aus der Daily, falls die noch nich eingerechnet sind.

aber Prinzipiell hat man nach 10 Tagen dauer Hero gehen seine Marken zusammen


----------



## Tamaecki (27. Juli 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> wieso lange für stricken???
> 
> 12 Hero-inis = 48 Marken pro Tag
> 
> ...



rechnen kannste aber nicht,  oder? 366 Embleme der Eroberung, wie willste das machen???
wenn dann schreib richtig, Heldentum, Ehre usw.


----------



## Lari (27. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> rechnen kannste aber nicht,  oder? 366 Embleme der Eroberung, wie willste das machen???
> wenn dann schreib richtig, Heldentum, Ehre usw.


Ab Patch 3.2 gibt es nur noch Embleme der Eroberung. Stimmt schon, was er geschrieben hat.


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

sn1pper schrieb:


> +2 Marken aus der Daily, falls die noch nich eingerechnet sind.
> 
> aber Prinzipiell hat man nach 10 Tagen dauer Hero gehen seine Marken zusammen




für die daily´s gibt es marken des triumphs (non-hero = eine, hero = zwei) soweit ich die patch - notes noch im kopf hab.


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> für die daily´s gibt es marken des triumphs (non-hero = eine, hero = zwei) soweit ich die patch - notes noch im kopf hab.



So genau hab ich mir die nicht durchgelesen ^^
Aber danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Spliffmaster (27. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> rechnen kannste aber nicht,  oder? 366 Embleme der Eroberung, wie willste das machen???
> wenn dann schreib richtig, Heldentum, Ehre usw.



ab 3.2 droppt nur noch Embleme der Eroberung in jeder 5 mann hero ini :>


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

@X-orzist
@sn1pper


Habt ihr beide nen ziemlich kranken Realitätsverlust? oO

12 Heroics am Tag + 10er und 25er Raiden..

Eine Hero braucht mindestens ne halbe Stunde. Heroics wie HdS brauchen länger.
Das heißt ihr braucht allein für eure Heroics schon zwischen 8 und 11 Stunden am Tag.

Dann noch 3 Stunden 10er, 4 Stunden 25er, Archa & Obsi.
___

1) Nur die wenigsten Menschen haben so wenig Reallife als dass sich das ausgeht
2) Nur die wenigsten Menschen ohne Reallife haben täglich Bock auf 12 Heroics
3) Diese Berechnung is für geisteskranke realitätsverlorene Hängengebliebene.
___

Ich hoffe wirklich diese Markentheorie war ironisch gemeint..


----------



## Amella (27. Juli 2009)

Achievmentcheck ist meiner Meinung nach der größte Blödsinn überhaupt. Damit schließt ihr Spieler aus die gerade erst 80 geworden sind, oder nur weil sie nicht so cool wie ihr waren und gleich nachdem Ulduar rauskam das ganze Ding clear hatten. Naja zum glück giebt es Gildenraids.



Mfg
Amella


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

achivments sind nichts sagen, so wie das meiste gear
egal ob 3.2 oder nicht 

vz, sockel und paar fragen zur ini sind aussagekräftiger


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @X-orzist
> @sn1pper
> 
> 
> ...



das hat doch recht wenig mit Realitätsverlust zutun, hier geht es doch nur um eine aussage:

das es möglich ist, innerhalb von 10 tagen von "blau" auf "full-episch" zu kommen - in wie weit das jeder nutzt, ist ihm selbst überlassen.
auch wenn man sich mit den "marken farmen" zeit läßt und 4 wochen dafür braucht, ist es immernoch okay - denn schneller und einfacher kann man nunmal wirklich nicht an entsprechendes equip kommen.


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @X-orzist
> @sn1pper
> 
> 
> ...


Nun wenn du wen der sowas zum Spaß mal ausrechnet als geisteskrank, relaitätsverloren und hängengeblieben bezeichnest solltest du wenigstens den unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie kennen.

Oder hast du irgendwo gelesen das irgendwer hier alle 12 Heros + nen 10er Raid + 25er Raid pro Tag macht ?
Ich nicht. Und soweit ich gelesen habe hat das auch kein anderer hier erwähnt.


----------



## DLo (27. Juli 2009)

hmm, ich weiß ja nicht, ob die momentanen Preise nicht geändert werden und man den T-8-Helm dann für 100 Marken bekommt, was ich persönlich ein wenig besser fände *koppeinzieh*. Weil sonst is ja wirklich jeder in null-komma-garnix gut equippt, und das fände ich unfair den Ulduar-25-Raidern gegenüber, die sich die Teile evtl. mit Marken gekauft haben. 
Ich selbst hab mal gerechnet und als Ergebnis bekommen, dass ich ohne Ulduar-25-Stamm ca. n Halbes Jahr lang AK-25 clearen muss, um die 58 Marken zu bekommen (waren exakt 29 Wochen, für die dies genau wollen^^)


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

@X-orzist

Dass man schnell von blau auf lila kommt ist wahr.
Na und? Was is so toll an lila? Stehst du im RL auch auf lila?
Ich hab immer noch nen blauen Schmuck an weil zahlreiche lila-Schmuckdinger schlechter warn.
Blau kann auch gut sein. Ich hab mit blauem Equip auch meine 2,2k gefahrn.
__

Mir wärs wirklich scheißegal wenn alle Items die selbe Farbe bekommen würden. Alle gelb. Alle weiß. Mir egal. Nur die Stats sind halt besser oder schlechter.

Aber das bescheuerte "blabla die bekommen so schnell epix" is fürn Arsch.


----------



## Tamaecki (27. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ab Patch 3.2 gibt es nur noch Embleme der Eroberung. Stimmt schon, was er geschrieben hat.



ist aber noch nicht drauf, also zählt der stand von heute, was die Zukunft alles bringt wissen wir nicht,
wollen also nicht in die sterne sehen, oder


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

also fullepic brauchst weder für obsi 25 noch für naxx25 zu sein
wer das nicht versteht hat null skill


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

sn1pper schrieb:


> Nun wenn du wen der sowas zum Spaß mal ausrechnet als geisteskrank, relaitätsverloren und hängengeblieben bezeichnest solltest du wenigstens den unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie kennen.



Ironie und Theorie birgt keinen Unterschied Oo Das sind 2 grundverschiedene Dinge...
Das eine hat nix mit dem andren zutun. Also nada Vergleich.



> Oder hast du irgendwo gelesen das irgendwer hier alle 12 Heros + nen 10er Raid + 25er Raid pro Tag macht ?
> Ich nicht. Und soweit ich gelesen habe hat das auch kein anderer hier erwähnt.



Joah hab ich.
7 Tage lang jeden Tag 12 Heroics.
Wo hast du dann 10er Naxx platz? Genau! An einem Tag hängst du zu den 12 Heroics Naxx 10 dazu.
An nem andren Tag hängst du Naxx25 dazu.
An nem andrern Tag Obsi und Archa.
Dann rechne noch die Flugrouten, die Reprouten, die Afkpausen, das Warten auf Leute, die Invitezeiten, nen etwaigen Whipe.


Wer am Tag Zeit für 12 Heroics hat und diese Zeit dann auch wirklich in Heroics absitzt, sollte sich mal gedanken machen, ob WoW wirklich seine Lebenserfüllung ist.

Ich zock auch mal an nem regnerischen Tag mehrere Stunden.
Aber son Schema is nichtmehr normal Oo


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @X-orzist
> 
> Dass man schnell von blau auf lila kommt ist wahr.
> Na und? Was is so toll an lila? Stehst du im RL auch auf lila?
> ...




und hier in diesem thread geht es eben um "gear-check"

und mit meiner durchaus theoretischen rechnung mit den 366 marken der eroberung, die man in 10 tagen farmen könnte, will ich unter anderem zum ausdruck bringen, das ein "gear - check" spätestens 4 wochen nach dem patch 3.2 nichts mehr aussagt.


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wer am Tag Zeit für 12 Heroics hat und diese Zeit dann auch wirklich in Heroics absitzt, sollte sich mal gedanken machen, ob WoW wirklich seine Lebenserfüllung ist.



ja ist es und? rhetorische frage!
es gibt menschen die sitzen 10h im grossraumbüro mit fetter klimaanlage, haben 2mal in der woche ein termin beim psychologen und dem asthmaexpoerte. fahren 2wochen im sommer auf malle und gehen am 21.12. auf einen weihnachtsmarkt...


----------



## Cutlan (27. Juli 2009)

Ganz einfach MoonFrost

Erfolge müssen bei 6000 und mehr an Zähler sein.
Vorallem alle Raid und PVP Erfolge müssen dabei.

Mit den Stand Patch 3.2 kann man erwarten das der Char T 8,5 vollständig ist. z.b. als Krieger 4,5 k dps als minium hat, Jäger 6k, heildudu 20k hps hat usw.


Ebenso ist wichtig das die Person auch ausreichend Fläschen vorweisen kann, 10 stacks müssten für dne Anfang reichen.


So sollte dann der 25er raid die bedingungen erfolgen steht nix mehr im Wege das Du dann deLuxe mäßig gezogen werden kannst.

viel Spaß.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juli 2009)

causals brauchn ca 6 monate bis sie t7/t8 habn...


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

"Mit den Stand Patch 3.2 kann man erwarten das der Char T 8,5 vollständig ist. z.b. als Krieger 4,5 k dps als minium hat, Jäger 6k, heildudu 20k hps hat usw"

ja das sind leute die nur einen char haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))
schau mal über den tellerrand mei jung


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> wieso lange für stricken???
> 
> 12 Hero-inis = 48 Marken pro Tag
> 
> ...



Also das ist das einzige was ich zu der Aussage mit den 12 Heros pro Tag gefunden habe. Und wie vorher auch ein THEORETISCHER wert.



> Ironie und Theorie birgt keinen Unterschied Oo Das sind 2 grundverschiedene Dinge...
> Das eine hat nix mit dem andren zutun. Also nada Vergleich.





> Ich hoffe wirklich diese Markentheorie war ironisch gemeint..


Dann erkläre mir bitte obenstehenden Satz ..... (der stammt von dir wenn du ihn nich erkennen solltest).
Denn für mich ergibt der keinen Sinn. Ich sehe da keinerlei Ironie in der Theorie.



> Ich zock auch mal an nem regnerischen Tag mehrere Stunden.
> Aber son Schema is nicht mehr normal Oo



Kennst du das kleine Mädchen das nicht in die Sonne darf wegen ihrer Hautkrankheit ? Die zockt auch den ganzen Tag Quake 4 und hat Fatal!ty (fast) abgezogen. Für die wäre sowas sicherlich im Rahmen des machbaren.

Und bevor ich als Suchti dargestellt werde:
Ich zocke vllt. 2 Stunden am Tag wenns nich regnet und das auch nur wenn nix los ist oder ich mich rhetorisch damit auseinander zu setzen jemandem zu erläutern was der unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie ist.


----------



## zkral (27. Juli 2009)

Skill kannst du weder über einen Gearcheck noch über Achievments erkennen. Nimm dir einfach ein paar Minuten Zeit und quatsch mit den Leuten. Dann erkennst du welche Art von Spieler sich dahinter verbirgt und erleichtert dir die Entscheidung.

Unser "Gearcheck" besteht in aller Regel darin zu schauen, ob die Ausrüstung stimmig ist und ob jemand zu "geizig" für Verzauberungen und Sockelsteine ist. Ansonsten liegt uns mehr daran, dass die Eigenschaften der Bosse bekannt sind. Und das steht nirgendwo. Da hilft es ungemein, mit den Leuten zu reden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juli 2009)

wer es bis heute als causal nicht fullepic geschafft hat, wird nicht auf einmal 12 heros am tag gehn. 6 monate für t7/t8 gear


----------



## Cutlan (27. Juli 2009)

Hast ja recht vom krieger kann ich dann 6k dps erwarten und beim heiler 25k hps :-)






Ach Ironie ist was feines.

Aber für die angehenden Pro Gamer

Ich lese nur das U10 und U25 von US Gilden FRIST gelegt wurden.

Viele Raid Gilden die auf progamer mit ihren flask/Bufffood Zwang, DPS wahn usw. bestehen haben vielleicht 4 Monate nach Ulduar 10 vielleicht im normal mode clear(auf US servern war das nach 10 Tage gegessen) , von Ulduar 25 mag ich nicht reden.

Zusammen gefasst es sind nur bessere causal spieler die auf progamer dicke Hose machen.

ja bitte nagelt mich ans Kreuz mich :-)


*ironie mode on*


----------



## skyline930 (27. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> nur gut das die Schule bald wieder anfängt, da lässt dich Papi sowie nicht mehr raiden!!





sn1pper schrieb:


> Nun wenn du wen der sowas zum Spaß mal ausrechnet als geisteskrank, relaitätsverloren und hängengeblieben bezeichnest solltest du wenigstens den *unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie kennen.*



Dual LMAO and made my day!

b2t.
Ich meine, gut, durch die Marken wird das EQ möglicherweise für nicht Hardcoreraider einfacher zu bekommen sein, aber es heißt nicht dass jeder dann ohne Skill mit Full T8,5 rumlaufen werden? o_O


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

sn1pper schrieb:


> Denn für mich ergibt der keinen Sinn. Ich sehe da keinerlei Ironie in der Theorie.



Ironische Theorie: "Aber natürlich kann jeder Casual innerhalb von nem Tag nen T9-Char haben. Muss er nur bei Ebay shoppen"

Verstehst dus jetz? Wenn eine Theorie nen ironischen Hintergrund hat, ist sie nicht ernst gemeint, sondern soll alles extremst übertrieben darstellen, damit es auch wirklich ironisch verstanden wird.




> Kennst du das kleine Mädchen das nicht in die Sonne darf wegen ihrer Hautkrankheit ? Die zockt auch den ganzen Tag Quake 4 und hat Fatal!ty (fast) abgezogen. Für die wäre sowas sicherlich im Rahmen des machbaren.



1) Das kleine Mädchen is wahrscheinlich älter als du
2) Hatte die keine Sonnenallergie. Das warn Fake und weiß mittlerweile jeder.
3) Wär nicht so als würden hier alles Sonnenallergiker rumlaufen. Ich hab selber ne Sonnenallergie, wenn auch keine starke. Im Schatten kann ich meine gemütlichen 3-4 Stunden abhängen. Und für die Sonne gibtsn Mittel zum Spritzen.
4) Wenn Leute mit ner Krankheit nicht kapiern dass sie trotz krankheit auch noch was anderes können als 20h vorm Rechner zu sitzen, tun sie mir nichtmal mehr leid. Eine meiner besten Freundinnen hat Epilepsie. Und die verschanzt sich auch nicht zuhause.



> ...und das auch nur wenn nix los ist oder ich mich rhetorisch damit auseinander zu setzen jemandem zu erläutern was der unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie ist.



Wie es scheint hast dus noch immer nicht kapiert.

*Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie.

Das wär dasselbe als würde ich dich nach dem Unterschied zwischen ner Hauswand und ner Seegurke fragen.*

Aber gerne. Erläutere es mir, wie es scheint bin ich zu blöd um nicht vorhandene Logik zu verstehen.


----------



## Tazmal (27. Juli 2009)

garnicht erst nen check machen, man sieht recht schnell wer nix drauf hat und sucht dann nen ersatz.

Ein erfolg bzw equipcheck bringt garnix, da man beides auch bekommt wenn man dabei ist statt aktiv mitgemacht zu haben


----------



## smoki1987 (27. Juli 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> garnicht erst nen check machen, man sieht recht schnell wer nix drauf hat und sucht dann nen ersatz.
> 
> Ein erfolg bzw equipcheck bringt garnix, da man beides auch bekommt wenn man dabei ist statt aktiv mitgemacht zu haben



kannst ja ein statistik check machen wie oft er die bosse schon gelegt hat ^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

Schlecht.
Denn meistens hat derjenige zum zeitpunkt schon id und kann sie dan stehlen, wenn mans nicht innerhalb des abends schafft, oder drinnen stehen bleiben um sich zu raechen


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ironische Theorie: "Aber natürlich kann jeder Casual innerhalb von nem Tag nen T9-Char haben. Muss er nur bei Ebay shoppen"
> 
> Verstehst dus jetz? Wenn eine Theorie nen ironischen Hintergrund hat, ist sie nicht ernst gemeint, sondern soll alles extremst übertrieben darstellen, damit es auch wirklich ironisch verstanden wird.


Was is daran ironisch ? Nen Char kaufen .. huuuu wie ironisch .... also schlechtes Beispiel
Hier mal einZitat aus dem Brockhaus für Ironie:
*Ironie* [ griechisch ] die, Redeweise, bei der das Gegenteil des Geäußerten gemeint ist

Und hier für Theorie:
*Theorie * die, allg. durch Denken gewonnene Erkenntnis im Ggs. zum durch Erfahrung gewonnenen Wissen.





Belphega schrieb:


> 1) Das kleine Mädchen is wahrscheinlich älter als du
> 2) Hatte die keine Sonnenallergie. Das warn Fake und weiß mittlerweile jeder.
> 3) Wär nicht so als würden hier alles Sonnenallergiker rumlaufen. Ich hab selber ne Sonnenallergie, wenn auch keine starke. Im Schatten kann ich meine gemütlichen 3-4 Stunden abhängen. Und für die Sonne gibtsn Mittel zum Spritzen.
> 4) Wenn Leute mit ner Krankheit nicht kapiern dass sie trotz krankheit auch noch was anderes können als 20h vorm Rechner zu sitzen, tun sie mir nichtmal mehr leid. Eine meiner besten Freundinnen hat Epilepsie. Und die verschanzt sich auch nicht zuhause.


1. Das kleine Mädchen ist jünger als ich. Wenn du keinerlei Ahnung über das Alter von Personen hast solltest du nicht solche Mutmaßungen anstellen. Nen Blick aufs Profil würde helfen.
2. Ich weiß es nicht, ich häne schließlich nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner.
3. Das habe ich auch nie behauptet.
4. Klar können die auch was anderes machen. Aber wenn man nunmal eine zu starke Sonnenallergie hat und den ganzen Tag die Sonne vom Himmel runterbrennt kannste auch nich wirklich raus.



Belphega schrieb:


> Wie es scheint hast dus noch immer nicht kapiert.
> 
> *Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie.
> 
> Das wär dasselbe als würde ich dich nach dem Unterschied zwischen ner Hauswand und ner Seegurke fragen.*


Denk dir mal vernünftige Beispiele aus und es wäre nicht das selbe. Überleg erstmal was du schreibst.


----------



## smoki1987 (27. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Schlecht.
> Denn meistens hat derjenige zum zeitpunkt schon id und kann sie dan stehlen, wenn mans nicht innerhalb des abends schafft, oder drinnen stehen bleiben um sich zu raechen



Vorm inv Armory angucken


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

gleich = simular =/= selbe = very same

a=b = c=d
und nicht
a=b ~ c=d

zurück zum thema
man kann sich auch ziehen lassen bis u10


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

@sn1pper:

1) Du nennst Argumente, die du im nachhinein zurücknimmst. Und Argumente von denen du eigentlich gar nichts weißt.

2) Du zitierst mir hier allen ernstes die Wikipedia odern Brockhaus. Mit nem Menschen der so wenig Bildung hat hab ich nichtmal Bock zu reden. Wikipedia und Brockhaus zitiern is hochgradig traurig.

Was willst du mir jetz mit der Definition sagen? Dass du immer noch keinen Plan hast wovon du redest?!

3) Du hast immer noch nicht kapiert dass Theorie und Ironie zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge sind und es deshalb keinen "Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Ironie" zu nennen gibt oder? Dich hat auf der vorherigen Seite schon jemand deshalb ausgelacht.

Komm Junge - tus für dich und red diesbezüglich einfach nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## smoki1987 (27. Juli 2009)

dann nehmen wir einfach freunde mit die skill haben^^


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

Tinaru schrieb:


> @TE alta! (nicht das teil inner kriche)
> 
> ey ihr b****n  k******s ala gearcheck und wieviel dps...
> 
> ...



du hast wohl nichts verstanden. Hier geht es um gearchecks vor schwereren instanzen wie sartha 3d 10ner nonspeed, ulduar, und maly 6min. nicht son rotz wie nax. Bei nax is es mir vollkommen latte ob die leute grün blau oder sonnst was sind. Ich habe damals auch mit meiner gilde noch komplett in T6 nax gecleart. da schafft man das grün blau im 80ger gear auch. Bei nax 10 wird wohl niemand nen gearcheck machen Oo

Bei allen anderen jedoch kann man es sich nicht leisten mit jemanden da rein zu gehn, der 1 woche 80 ist und warscheinlich zu 70ger oder 60ger zeiten nichtmal geraidet hat. aka grad erst mit dem spiel angefangen hat.

Da braucht man nicht gleich mit seiner gossenkiddysprache ankomm und ein diskusionsthema kritisieren mit alta (das in der kirche ist ein Altar also macht dein in klammern geschriebenes kein sinn).
Ich denke einfach aus dir spricht ein kind was ebend nicht mitgenommen wirde weil es kaum heros von innen gesehen hat und sich für ulduar hardmodes meldet. Sonnst würdest du dich kaum so aufregen.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Hier geht es um gearchecks vor schwereren instanzen wie sartha 3d 10ner



Da muss ich MoonFrost recht geben.

Obsi + 3 Drakes braucht Skill und Equipment.
Da könnte ein grünblau equipter Spieler noch so lieb Fragen und noch so gut Spielen - ich könnte den nicht mitnehmen.

Da brauchts dann wirklich seine 4k dps. Da brauchts Leute dies peilen durchs Portal zu gehn, da brauchts Leute die wissen wie und wo sie zu tanken haben. Und da brauchts notgedrungen TS.

Und 4k Dps schafft mir ein grünblauer leider nicht :-/ Auch wenn ich ihn gern für Obsi mit einem Add mitnehme.


----------



## Lari (27. Juli 2009)

Obsi 3D ist doch mittlerweile ne reine DPS Geschichte.
Pack dir einen Heiler, einen Tank, 8 DDs mit 4k+ DPS mit KR und schon liegt er in 80 Sekunden im Dreck.
Machen wir morgen so, eigentlich kein anspruchsvoller Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @sn1pper:
> 
> 1) Du nennst Argumente, die du im nachhinein zurücknimmst. Und Argumente von denen du eigentlich gar nichts weißt.
> 
> ...



*Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie.

Das wär dasselbe als würde ich dich nach dem Unterschied zwischen ner Hauswand und ner Seegurke fragen.*

Das ist dein Satz oder ???

Also laut dieser Aussage sind Theorie und Ironie das selbe ? Das sagt ja das Wort KEINEN in dem Satz aus.

Zum anderen zitiere ich aus dem Brockhaus da man da wo ich herkomme Lexika zu rate zieht für Begriffserklärungen. Du weißt schon diese Bücher mit ganz vielen Worten drin.

Mal abgesehen davon das ich hier keine Argumente aufführe die ich im Nachhinein zurückziehe.

Und wie man an den beiden von dir stammenden Sätzen sieht hast du keinen Plan was du schreibst. Erst gibt es keinen Unterschied, dann sind es 2 verschiedene Dinge.... bla bla bla ... wenn du Postmenstrualen Stress hast dann versuch nicht die Bidlung anderer Leute mit deiner anscheinend auch nicht sehr starken in den Schatten zu stellen.


----------



## Felix^^ (27. Juli 2009)

Arsenal wäre mal eine Idee http://eu.wowarmory.com  <- klick


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ...
> Und 4k Dps schafft mir ein grünblauer leider nicht :-/ Auch wenn ich ihn gern für Obsi mit einem Add mitnehme.
> ...



So ist es. Ich mein mir ist egal ob einer grün blau lila oder rot gelb gestreift equipt ist. Er muss eben nur die leistungen bringen die man für eine instanz braucht. Sartha 3D vor allem im 10ner ist NICHT von komplett grün / blauen leuten zu schaffen. so nett und freundlich sie sind und egal wie viel spaß man mit den hat. Sie können es spieltechnisch nicht schaffen die angeforderte leistung zu bringen.

In Naxx nehm ich alles mit da ist es egal. Bei archa / ema auch noch relativ. aber bei dem was danach kommt leider nichtmehr.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

@sn1pper:

Ich antworte ab jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich hab Angst dass sich bei Diskussion auf dem Niveau mein Gehirn auflöst.

Schönen Abend noch und studier deinen Brockhaus weiter.
Vllt wird dann mal was ausn diskutiern.


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> du hast wohl nichts verstanden. Hier geht es um gearchecks vor schwereren instanzen wie sartha 3d 10ner nonspeed, ulduar, und maly 6min. nicht son rotz wie nax. Bei nax is es mir vollkommen latte ob die leute grün blau oder sonnst was sind. Ich habe damals auch mit meiner gilde noch komplett in T6 nax gecleart. da schafft man das grün blau im 80ger gear auch. Bei nax 10 wird wohl niemand nen gearcheck machen Oo
> 
> Bei allen anderen jedoch kann man es sich nicht leisten mit jemanden da rein zu gehn, der 1 woche 80 ist und warscheinlich zu 70ger oder 60ger zeiten nichtmal geraidet hat. aka grad erst mit dem spiel angefangen hat.
> 
> ...




Doch schon erlebt das jemand im Naxx 10ner 3k DPS sehen wollte.... bin dann gekickt worden weil ich nur 2996 DPS hatte -.-

@Belphega

Wenn du meinst das diese Art Diskussion auf unterstem Niveau ist... naja kann man nichts machen.
Und btw: ich studieren den Brockhaus nicht, ich schlage lediglich nach wenn ich eine Begriffserklärung brauche.

Mal abgesehen davon das es Nachmittags ist.
Aber auch dir noch einen schönen Abend/Tag.


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

"Postmenstrualen Stress"

dämlicher anhang, mal davon abgesehen das er deinen ganzen ansatz negiert 

chauvinist, wie kann man sich nur so sehr selbst ein bein stellen


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> In Naxx nehm ich alles mit da ist es egal. Bei archa / ema auch noch relativ. aber bei dem was danach kommt leider nichtmehr.



Wieder alles /signed @ MoonFrost

Außer Archa/Ema.

Ich nehm zu Ema gerne mal 2-3 blau equipte Leute mit. Aber wenn ich seh dass solche dabei sind, such ich als Rest wirklich gute Leute. Auch bei Ema gehts um dps :-/ Wenn das add nicht down geht können die noch so gut spieln -> Der liegt dann nicht.


----------



## Shenoz (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @sn1pper:
> 
> Ich antworte ab jetzt nicht mehr.
> Ich hab Angst dass sich bei Diskussion auf dem Niveau mein Gehirn auflöst.
> ...



sieh's ein, sn1pper hat gewonnen...


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Obsi 3D ist doch mittlerweile ne reine DPS Geschichte.
> Pack dir einen Heiler, einen Tank, 8 DDs mit 4k+ DPS mit KR und schon liegt er in 80 Sekunden im Dreck.
> Machen wir morgen so, eigentlich kein anspruchsvoller Kampf
> 
> ...



4k reicht nicht. 4,5 im durchschnitt und du hast genau noch 2 sec bis sartha unangreifbar wird^^

Und pur dps ist das nicht. ohne dd dudu ist der kampf nicht schaffbar auch nicht wenn jeder 6,5k (uldu 25niveau) dmg macht. Der dmg vom add ist nicht heilbar. guckt euch lieber vorher nochmal den guide an. das ist nicht einfach runternuken. Und überhaupt macht das kein spaß. macht den lieber mit der normalen taktik. so hat man wenigstens noch was geleistet für den titel. mindestens 1mal sollte mans normal gemacht haben. danach gerne speedkill fürs mount. weil wenn mans 1 mal normal geschafft hat weiß man, ja ich hab was geleistet.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Shenoz schrieb:


> sieh's ein, sn1pper hat gewonnen...



Jau mach ich.
Ich geh jetz Brockhaus roxxorn.
Machst du mit Shenoz? :} *kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

diskussion gewonnen?!? was ne aussage
ach ihr seid so merkbefreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shenoz (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jau mach ich.
> Ich geh jetz Brockhaus roxxorn.
> Machst du mit Shenoz? :} *kaffee hinstell*



nein tut mir leid ich muss jetzt beim WoW Support anrufen weil mein Account gehackt wurde >.<
ansonsten gern :>


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wieder alles /signed @ MoonFrost
> 
> Außer Archa/Ema.
> 
> Ich nehm zu Ema gerne mal 2-3 blau equipte Leute mit. Aber wenn ich seh dass solche dabei sind, such ich als Rest wirklich gute Leute. Auch bei Ema gehts um dps :-/ Wenn das add nicht down geht können die noch so gut spieln -> Der liegt dann nicht.



Naja hast schon recht. Ema is so eine sache. Aber deswegen sagte ich ja auch es geht relativ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du da natürlich nur neue leute invst is klar dann wirds nichts. Aber wenn man davon ausgeht man hat 2 gute naxxtanks, 2gute naxxheiler 6dds davon 3-4 auch naxx 10ner niveau. und die anderen 2-3 so mittiges heroequip ist es schaffbar. da mach ich auch kein großen gearcheck.


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> diskussion gewonnen?!? was ne aussage
> ach ihr seid so merkbefreit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bezeichne es eher als abgebrochen.



MoonFrost schrieb:


> Naja hast schon recht. Ema is so eine sache. Aber deswegen sagte ich ja auch es geht relativ gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ema und Archa sind eigentlich keine Große Sache, zumindest als DD ^^.
Als Tank oder Heal weiß ich nicht wies aussieht mit Grünen/bzw Hero Equip. Aber nen paar Hero DDs kann man da schon mit hinnehmen. Soooo Anspruchsvoll finde ich die jetzt nicht. Kein großes Movement und eigentlich nur bei Ema mal den Dmg umschwenken.

Naxx is sowieso Easy und für Satharion findet sich iwie nie einer auf meinem Server xD


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

sn1pper schrieb:


> ...
> Naxx is sowieso Easy und für Satharion findet sich iwie nie einer auf meinem Server xD
> ...



Das liegt daran das fast alle gilden zumindest bei mir aufm server. atm den speedkill tryen. da geht man das nichtmehr rnd ohne adds


----------



## Splitframe (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

 ich bin auch des öfteren Raid leiter von Raids, wo ein paar aus meiner Gilde sind und der Rest aufgefüllt wird.

 Und ich bin nicht jemand der 3k DPS in Naxx10 sehen will.
 Aber es gibt untergrenzen, die kein DD unterschreiten sollte.

 Naxx10:   1,5k DPS
 Naxx25:   2,0k DPS
 Ulduar10: 2,5k DPS
 Ulduar25: 3,5k DPS

 Diese werte beziehen sich auf die DPS die self-buffed an der Puppe gefahren werden!
 Voll Raidbuffed kitzelt man ja bei einigen klassen schon so 500 dps mehr raus.

 Dann zum Check der Person selbst.
 Erstmal wird eingeladen.
 Dann schaue ich mir seine HP und sein Mana ( wenn vorhanden ) an.
 Das ist immer schon ein guter indikator.
 Ein Priester mit 15-16k Mana wird nicht ausreichend für Ulduaer 10 oder Naxx25 Equibt sein.
 Ein Krieger DD mit 16k Life auch nicht.
 Und so weiter ist halt Erfahrungs sache.

 So sollte es jetzt vorkommen das mir jemand ins Auge fällt.
 Wie z.B. durch sein(e) Mana(HP), dann gehe ich auf WoW-Heroes.com und lasse seinen Char bewerten.
 Dort sehe ich dann was er gesockelt hat und was nicht. Ob er die großen enchants hat.
 Welches Itemlevel seine klamotten haben.
 Ausserdem noch eine kleine einschätzung der Seite für welche Instanzen er geeignet ist,
 was ich aber nicht immer sooo ernst nehme.
 Des weiteren sehe ich noch welche Erfolge er bereits hat.
 Dabei muss ich sagen, dass es bei den meisten Erfolgen so ist das ich sie ausschließlich positiv bewerte.

 Nehmen wir den Erfolg bei Heigan das keiner im Raid stirbt.
 Wenn er ihn hat, weiß ich er ist dort zumindest nicht gestorben also zumindest eine große
 chance das es kein bewegungs legastheniker ist. ( Kann ja auch sein das sie extrem gute
 Heiler dabei hatten aber das ist ja eher unwharscheinlich )
 Wenn er den Erfolg aber nicht hat. Muss das nicht heißen das er schlecht ist.
 Kann ja ein anderen gestiorben sein bei Heigan.

 So und ähnlich beziehe ich das dann auch auf andere Erfolge und mache mir ein gesamt bild.

 Der Spieler merkt also nicht mal das ich ihn überprüfe.
 Und meistens mache ich mir nicht mal die Mühe und es bleibt beim groben auf die HP/Mana gucken.
 Und wenn ich es dann amche und der Spieler ist wirklich nicht geeignet whisper ich ihn an und sage ihm was sache ist.
 Natürlich ohne Flame.

 Ich fahre damit eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

sn1pper schrieb:


> Ema und Archa sind eigentlich keine Große Sache, zumindest als DD ^^.
> Als Tank oder Heal weiß ich nicht wies aussieht mit Grünen/bzw Hero Equip. Aber nen paar Hero DDs kann man da schon mit hinnehmen. Soooo Anspruchsvoll finde ich die jetzt nicht. Kein großes Movement und eigentlich nur bei Ema mal den Dmg umschwenken.



Es ist von Sartharion+3D die Rede.


----------



## the Huntress (27. Juli 2009)

Neben Erfolge auch mal gucken...

Was hat der Spieler für eine Gilde? Kennst du die evtl.? Wenn deine Erfahrungen damit schlecht waren wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig.

Aber es fängt ja schon beim Charnamen an... einen DK namens Dárkárthás oder einen Hunter namens Legolars würde ich nie eine Instanz mitnehmen.


Ansonsten würde ich eine Stammgruppe suchen. Wer für seinen Main ständig Random Raids sucht verschwendet nur seine Zeit und Nerven. Irgendwo wird es doch auf deinen Server einen Raid geben dessen Termine dir passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder du bastelst dir deine Stammgruppe selbst... wenn deine Gruppe erfolgreich war schlag vor nächste ID wieder gemeinsam in die Instanz zu gehen.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Splitframe schrieb:


> Diese werte beziehen sich auf die DPS die self-buffed an der Puppe gefahren werden!



Hallo Splitframe!

Dein Beitrag is gut, aber der Satz gefällt mir nicht so :/

"Selfbuffed" sagt leider nix aus. Hexer können ihre Teufelswache auspacken und mit der gemeinsam gut Dmg fahrn. Aber im Raid müssn sie vllt den Wichtel draußen habn, also ises nicht ausschlaggebend.

Verstärkerschamanen müssn ab und an das Erstoßtotem draußen haben, während sie an der Puppe mit Erdstärke üben.

Zahlreiche Bosse sind Feuer-Immun. Destros und Eleschamis fahrn da an der Puppe viel viel mehr.


(:


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

@plitframe.

die bosspuppe ist aber kein so guter vergleich wie viel dmg jemand macht. Alsdo zumindest bei mir kann ich das da nicht verstehn. Bin undead warlock. Mache an der Puppe grade mal 4k dps selfbuffed. Im raid bei normalen bossen fahre ich jedoch an die 6k bis zu 6,2k (ab und zu auch 5k wenn ich dauernt irgendwo hinlaufen muss wegen bombe sonnst was und kaum casten kann). Von bossen wie flickwerk und ignis gar nicht zu reden, wo das mit dem dmgoutput ja gar nichtmehr aufhöhrt 6,5-7k. Das kommt aber beim hexer glaub ich auch davon, das wir ohne raidaktivitäten einfach viel zu schnell oom gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und an der puppe somit nich wirklich viel dmg kommt. wegen aderlass und wenn uns dann keiner heilt geht aderlass ja nichtmehr.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo Splitframe!
> 
> Dein Beitrag is gut, aber der Satz gefällt mir nicht so :/
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie du grad genau den gegenteil von dem was ich gesagt hab sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (27. Juli 2009)

Splitframe schrieb:


> Aber es gibt untergrenzen, die kein DD unterschreiten sollte.



Ja, den Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie du grad genau den gegenteil von dem was ich gesagt hab sagst
> ...



Natürlich gehts auch umgekehrt ;}

Bei der Puppe: Ich caste Feuerschock, Lavaeruption, Blitzschlag, Erdschock. Mit Ingrimm und Flammenzunge.

Im Raid: Ich caste genau dasselbe inkl. Fluch der Elemente, inkl. zahlreichen Verstärkungsbuffs, meine Skills proccen ununterbrochen, iwann kommt mal Kampfrausch angeflogen, es kommen Adds zwischendurch die ich mit Gewitter (+Glyphe) niedermach, dazu mal ein paar Adds gleichzeitig damit sich mein Kettenblitz lohnt, zudem proccen meine Schmuckteile und mein Dmg erhöht sich in Kombination mit Elementarbeherrschung und Feuerschock-Lavaeruption auf 14k-Crits im Highspeedtempo dank Kampfrausch und Totem des Stürmischen Zorns ^^


Also im Grunde genommen -> Puppen sagen leider nicht wirklich was aus.
Die Puppen kann man verwenden um Skillungen und Equipment auszutesten und zu vergleichen.
Aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo Splitframe!
> 
> Dein Beitrag is gut, aber der Satz gefällt mir nicht so :/
> 
> ...



Nunja. In vielen Raids (ich sage jetzt nicht allen) sind ja meistens mehrere Hexen/Hexer am Start. Dämo Hexer werden sicherlich nicht ohne ihre Wache in den Kampf ziehen (wäre ja auch schön blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Destro Hexen haben IMMER ihren Wichtel draußen und Affli Hexen eher den Hund. (Bin selber Hexer also nich Flamen ^^)
Und bei nem Hexer gehören die Pets einfach dazu, wobei bei mir im Recount das Pet immer extra gelistet wird, aber keine Ahnung ob man das anders einstellen kann.

Aber an der Puppe kann man schonmal nen groben Richtwert sehen wobei das auch Tagesformabhängig sein kann.

@MoonFrost
Naja wenn man Glück hat und man Seele entziehen geskillt hat heilt man sich ja einigermaßen selber hoch. Zur not beim Boss noch nen Todesmantel drauf, gegen den Effekt isser ja eh Immun, das gibt auch noch nen paar HP das man noch mal Aderlassen kann.
Aber wenn man eh schon nicht mehr Aderlassen kann könnte es sein das men bei der nächsten AoE Fähigkeit drauf geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (27. Juli 2009)

sn1pper schrieb:


> @MoonFrost
> Naja wenn man Glück hat und man Seele entziehen geskillt hat heilt man sich ja einigermaßen selber hoch. Zur not beim Boss noch nen Todesmantel drauf, gegen den Effekt isser ja eh Immun, das gibt auch noch nen paar HP das man noch mal Aderlassen kann.
> Aber wenn man eh schon nicht mehr Aderlassen kann könnte es sein das men bei der nächsten AoE Fähigkeit drauf geht
> 
> ...



Atm bin ich destro bin zwar eigendlich dotlock aus leidenschaft aber der wurde ja leider mit 3.1 totgenervt. Ich weiß schon. Als dotlock war ich nie oom und konnte mich selbst immer am leben halten. weil man so viel life reg hat. Aber als destro fehlt dir das einfach. du kannst zwar skilln das du dich selbst heilst aber das ist im raid weniger nützlich. dazu sind ja die heiler da. Also an der bosspuppe zumindest reicht die selbstheilung nicht um mir aderlass wegzuheilen.

Und zum thema bosspuppe. die is zwar gut zum rota üben etc. aber dps check ist sie nicht


----------



## SixNight (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich auch Naxxramas gehe und Gear Check mache schaue ich nicht ob alles T7 ist oder T8 ...

1.Gear Anschauen
2.Sockel enchants
3.Erfolge aus der nächst höheren Instanz (manchmal)


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

@MoonFrost:
wie gesagt wenn man Glück hat procct Seele entziehen (und Gott weiß ich habe wenig Glück was das angeht)


@SixNights
Du kannst bei den Enchants nicht immer davon ausgehen das man das drauf hat was du gerade haben willst. Klar sollten bei Full T8,5 die enchants ziemlich gleich sein bei allen, aber jemand dem Hit Fehlt der wird sich eher Hit auf alle Teile wos möglich ist Zaubern und Sockeln. Weil was bringen einem 10000 ZM wenn man den Boss nicht einmal trifft ??? ^^


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> hmm, ich weiß ja nicht, ob die momentanen Preise nicht geändert werden und man den T-8-Helm dann für 100 Marken bekommt, was ich persönlich ein wenig besser fände *koppeinzieh*. Weil sonst is ja wirklich jeder in null-komma-garnix gut equippt, und das fände ich unfair den Ulduar-25-Raidern gegenüber, die sich die Teile evtl. mit Marken gekauft haben.



Dann freu dich doch für die Leute, oder schadet deinem iPenis?
Was ist daran unfair? Die Leute, welche Ulduar durchziehen, werden die neue Raidinstanz auch durchziehen, falls die Ulduar noch nicht clear haben, wird denen der hoffentlich eintretende DMG/Heil-Zuwachs helfen, dies zu schaffen.
Kann man sich nicht einfach für andere freuen?




Cutlan schrieb:


> Ganz einfach MoonFrost
> 
> Erfolge müssen bei 6000 und mehr an Zähler sein.
> Vorallem alle Raid und PVP Erfolge müssen dabei.
> ...


6000 pkt ja ne ist klar, hab Leute in der Gilde, welche Ulduar durchhaben und 4000 Punkte haben und ebenso Leute die "gerademal" Naxx10/25 gehen und knapp 6000 Punkte haben.
10 stacks? 200 Fläschchen? Willste da einziehen?




sn1pper schrieb:


> *Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Ironie und Theorie.
> 
> Das wär dasselbe als würde ich dich nach dem Unterschied zwischen ner Hauswand und ner Seegurke fragen.*
> 
> ...


Ist doch richtig. Es kann keinen Unterschied geben, weil diese Dinge nicht verglichen werden können. Ebenso wenig wie Hauswand und Seegurke halt.
Ausm Brockhaus zitieren und das das immer noch nicht gerafft zu haben? Selfpwnd... Persönliche Angriffe anstatt Argumente? Epic selfpwnd... 
Du scheinst vor *Bidlung* zu strotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw, wenn Du schon einen so tollen Brockhaus hast, schau mal nach, ob da irgendwo was von Zeichensetzung drin steht.
Wenn nicht, es gibt Rechtschreibeduden, wo das ganze Kapitel ausführlich behandelt wird.



Shenoz schrieb:


> sieh's ein, sn1pper hat gewonnen...


Sieh's ein, du hast null plan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Klügere gibt nach!
Juhu, wollte schon immer von Deppen regiert werden...


----------



## sn1pper (27. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe Postmenstrualen Stress nicht als Beleidigung, lediglich als eine persönliche Auffassung die ihre gegenwärtige Laune beschreibt.

Was Zeichensetzung angeht: Damit stand ich schon immer auf Kriegsfuß.
Aber wenn du meinst das es gleich dummheit ist wenn man 2 Buchstaben beim tippen vertauscht dann prost Mahlzeit... halb Deutschland ist verblödet.
Mal abgesehen davon: Wenn sie nicht einen so, zumindest für mich, verwirrenden Satz geschrieben hätte wäre das auch nicht so ausgeartet.


----------



## Nicolanda (27. Juli 2009)

ich benutze das addon gear score dann seh ich im tooltip wie gut equipt er ist den skill findet man leider nicht heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gear Score 2000 ist ca lvl 80 frisch questitems 
       "    2500-3000 ist blau equipt mit 1-3 epic an
       "    3000-3500 ist wenig blau und naxx 10ner equip
       "    3500-4000 ist nax 25ger equip
       "    4000-4500 ist ulduar equip
       "    4500-4800  ulduar 25ger hardmode equip (4879 ist das höchste was ich bis jetzt aufn live server gesehn hab)
       "    >5000 (sah ich nur aufn ptr das ist T9 lvl)

Mit diesem addon kann man wenigstens etwas einschätzen was er gemacht hat bzw. wo er war...ist ganz nett

Wenn ihr wissen wollt was ihr und andere für ne wertung haben hier der Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...vgearscore.aspx

btw: meine gear score ist 4599^^


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

"Ist doch richtig. Es kann keinen Unterschied geben, weil diese Dinge nicht verglichen werden können. Ebenso wenig wie Hauswand und Seegurke halt."

in folgendem beispiel steckt mehr logik:

Behauptung: Eine Katze hat neun Schwänze.

Beweis:

Keine Katze hat acht Schwänze. Eine Katze hat einen Schwanz mehr als keine Katze. Deshalb hat eine Katze neun Schwänze.



zum thema pms - ist einfach nur dämlich sowas in einer diskussion anzuführen (persönliches empfinden hin oder her .) )


----------



## lordtheseiko (27. Juli 2009)

> Behauptung: Eine Katze hat neun Schwänze.
> 
> Beweis:
> 
> Keine Katze hat acht Schwänze. Eine Katze hat einen Schwanz mehr als keine Katze. Deshalb hat eine Katze neun Schwänze.



Geniale L0gik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Juli 2009)

ich war gestern als Heiler im 25er Naxx, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, da war ein Hexenmeister, der hatte bis auf ein Teil, alles noch 70er Klamotten an.
Zwar alles lila, aber Itemstufe weit unter 150.
Dachte auch, frech kommt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

sn1pper schrieb:


> Ich sehe Postmenstrualen Stress nicht als Beleidigung, lediglich als eine persönliche Auffassung die ihre gegenwärtige Laune beschreibt.
> 
> Was Zeichensetzung angeht: Damit stand ich schon immer auf Kriegsfuß.
> Aber wenn du meinst das es gleich dummheit ist wenn man 2 Buchstaben beim tippen vertauscht dann prost Mahlzeit... halb Deutschland ist verblödet.
> Mal abgesehen davon: Wenn sie nicht einen so, zumindest für mich, verwirrenden Satz geschrieben hätte wäre das auch nicht so ausgeartet.


Weiß nich, wie Ihre Laune sonst ist, aber wenn ich meiner Frau was von Postmenstrualem Stress erzähle, darf ich die nächsten 3 Wochen selbst Kochen, Bügeln, Waschen und im Wohnzimmer pennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nuja, Glashaus->Steine und so.. Von Bildung quatschen und sich ausgerechnet bei dem Wort zu verschreiben gehört nu mal geflamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Super schrieb:


> "Ist doch richtig. Es kann keinen Unterschied geben, weil diese Dinge nicht verglichen werden können. Ebenso wenig wie Hauswand und Seegurke halt."
> 
> in folgendem beispiel steckt mehr logik:
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## Anglus (27. Juli 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> In heros werden Eroberungsmarken droppen dafür kannse dir 2 teile t8 kaufen und auch das restliche gute zeuch für die marken,
> dann kannst du die noch in ehre marken umtauschen da kannste dir 2 teile t7,5 kaufen und das restliche zeug und die dann in Heldentum.
> Also wird wohl so gut wie  jeder mit 2 teilen t8 rumlaufen.



Falsch es gibt ab dem patch nur noch die neuen marken aus dem koloseum und alle anderen (ehre,heldentum) werden zu eroberungsmarken.


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

Anglus schrieb:


> Falsch es gibt ab dem patch nur noch die neuen marken aus dem koloseum und alle anderen (ehre,heldentum) werden zu eroberungsmarken.




er hat schon recht ... denn die embleme der eroberung kann man 1:1 tauschen zu embleme der ehre und somit ebenfalls das t7,5 zeugs / ringe / umhang etc. dafür erstehen.

zizat aus den patch - notes:

In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. *Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden.*


----------



## Turador (27. Juli 2009)

Reiner "Gear Check" auf die Farbe der Ausrüstung zu münzen ist nicht wirklich Aussagekräftig.
Sind die Sockel der Klasse/Skillung entsprechend? (Sockelt sich ein Heilpaladin Wille?, Sockelt sich ein Versträkerschamane Stärke?)
Ist das Gear stimmig?
(Blaue HeroINI Dropps / Ruf Belohnungen heißen nicht das derjenige keine Ahnung hat!)
Ist derjenige auch Symphatisch? (Für mich sehr wichtig, ich verbring ja die nächsten Stunden mit ihm in der Ini/TS)

Reine DPS Zahlen sagen nicht alles aus, auch das Aufreten ist für mich wichtig. (HEY LOL OMG 6K DPS Whisper sind für mich nicht annehmbar!)


----------



## Dalrogh (27. Juli 2009)

Want some Cookies?

Anstat hier was zu schreiben geh ich doch lieber wieder auf Cutethingsfallasleep


----------



## Georan (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ironie und Theorie birgt keinen Unterschied Oo Das sind 2 grundverschiedene Dinge...
> Das eine hat nix mit dem andren zutun. Also nada Vergleich.
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal was ist denn mit dir los?
hör doch mal auf die leute persönlich anzugreifen wenn sie nur sagen theoretisch berechnen
ich glaub ich spinne...


----------



## schmetti (27. Juli 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Wenn man durch das Equip nicht schlüssig wird, soll er sich halt mal ein paar Minuten an die Puppen in OG stellen und danach sein Recount posten, wenn er sowas nicht hat...



^^ ich würde mich nie irgendwo an eine puppe stellen nur damit ich in einen Raid darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ist ja mal voll assi ,


----------



## Mage A (28. Juli 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Wenn ich auch Naxxramas gehe und Gear Check mache schaue ich nicht ob alles T7 ist oder T8 ...
> 
> 1.Gear Anschauen
> 2.Sockel enchants
> 3.Erfolge aus der nächst höheren Instanz (manchmal)




BRAVOOOOOOO; YEAAHHHH; STRIKE

endlich mal einer der das Thema a) getroffen hat b) sachlich seine Meinung geäußert hat und c) nicht auf einer DPS Theorie ( nicht Ironie) hängen bleibt.

Zu allen Autoren (hätte ich sie alle zitiert wär des n Megapost), geht erst mal in euch, ihr wollt von einem Random teilweise Satharion 3 D Erfolge sehen bevor ihr ihn nach naxx 25 / Uldu 10 / Uldu 25 nehmt, woher nehmt ihr euch das recht gegenüber dem Spieler raus? 

Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit IMBANESS oder weil wir es können, mein teil zB hat Satharion 3 D noch nicht mal versucht, warum ganz einfach

Aussagen

-> Du kennst des nicht,               failed
-> nie gemacht                          failed
-> wie kein Ulduar Gear 25ig         failed
-> oh Heigan Achivment 25ig
    nicht geschafft                      failed

Aussagen II

-> wie du bist heiler und machst keine 4k HPS        failed
-> wie du bist DD und trägst NAxx Gear                 failed

die Liste könnte ich in die Länge ziehen ich verkneife es mir an diesem Punkt weil ich der Auffassung bin das die Leute das Zusammenspiel verlernt haben, statt das sie versuchen im Team ( 25ig MAnn zu spielen, damals waren 40 zu MC) versuche sie heute alle Einzelkämpfer zu spielen und über andere zu richten, sich qausi als Maßstab zu sehen.

Der Typ da von dem ich zitiere der macht es gewissenhaft und ehrlich, ein verantwortungsvoller Spieler hat sein Equibb und sei Blau/Epic oder Epic , stets gesockelt und verzaubert, Heroachivments sind nicht imemr das MAß aller Dinge oder habt ihr etwa mit jedem Twink gleiche Achivments?

Es ist doch imemr das selbe hat man einen nicht so guten Spieler gesehen richtet man über alle die man nicht kennt, denn was man nicht kennt , das fürchtet man, was man fürchtet das vernichtet/meidet man.

*Luft hol*

Meine Meinung zu dem Gelaber, allein wenn ich den Müll lese , Champion von Ulduar und den Mist kommt mir die Galle hoch, sry aber es gibt Leute die haben Reallife, sind meinetwegen Eltern, arbeiten hart spielen nicht 17std den Tag x 7 tage die Woche.


----------



## zentumio (28. Juli 2009)

Was bin ich froh das bald Aion raus kommt dan ist schluss mit WoW gear vergleichung und der ganze andere mist bei WoW dreht es sich doch nur noch um epixe!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das bald Aion raus kommt dan ist schluss mit WoW gear vergleichung und der ganze andere mist bei WoW dreht es sich doch nur noch um epixe!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann lieber Abyss-Rängen hinterherlaufen, jawoll!
Wolltest du jetzt einfach meckern oder ist dir ein Item-Tier System mit progressivem Content nicht so ganz geläufig? Ist doch scheiss egal welche Farbe die Items haben, von mir aus grau meliert T8 und pink getüpfelt T9. Hauptsache ist, die Leute haben das richtige Equip passend zum Content.


----------



## Psychonightelf (28. Juli 2009)

Bownz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> T7,5 kann sich jetzt ja auch schon jeder kaufen^^ is ja nicht gerade schwer, Naxx 25er zu clearen
> 
> ...



Mir hat letztens versucht einer zu erklären das ich falsch gesockelt habe, weil ich den Sockelbonus als DK nicht mitnehme und fast nur 16+ Stärke Steine drin habe, da war ich dann selber froh mit so einem nicht mitgegangen zu sein!


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das bald Aion raus kommt dan ist schluss mit WoW gear vergleichung und der ganze andere mist bei WoW dreht es sich doch nur noch um epixe!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meine das keineswegs ironisch, wenn ich dir alles Gute wünsche.
Die Erfahrung spricht dagegen. Aber vermutlich hast du ein paar Wochen Ruhe vor Epicjäger, Chinafarmern und Goldverkäufern oder ähnlichem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juli 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Mir hat letztens versucht einer zu erklären das ich falsch gesockelt habe, weil ich den Sockelbonus als DK nicht mitnehme und fast nur 16+ Stärke Steine drin habe, da war ich dann selber froh mit so einem nicht mitgegangen zu sein!



Das ist natürlich auch angesichts der tollen Sockelboni eine Todsünde Steinigt ihn, er hat 4 Ausdauer oder 3 Beweglichkeit oder was weiß ich weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (28. Juli 2009)

ich lass mir immer das ~itemlevel schreiben - wer sein Gear kennt und sich auskennt weiss ungefähr was er hat oder er hat nen Addon dafür - bisher lag ich damit immer richtig...oder ich nehm nur Leute mit (auch schlechtequipte Twinks) wenn ich weiss das sie aus ner Gilde sind die im Content schon fortgeschritten sind.


----------



## Relaa (27. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

bevor ich eine neues Thema eröffne, stell ich lieber mal hier meine Frage.

Mit welchen Addon bekommt man seinen GS-Wert??

Wurde schon öfter gefragt konnte aber leider nie eine Antwort geben.

Vielen Danke

LG Relaa


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Januar 2010)

Relaa schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bevor ich eine neues Thema eröffne, stell ich lieber mal hier meine Frage.
> 
> ...



Das Addon heisst...und jetzt halte dich fest: Gearscore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorda (27. Januar 2010)

"gearcheck aber wie?"
- Garnicht.

Wenn du soetwas schon nachfragen musst sieh dir in Rnd-Raids mal an was für Leute die Leiter aussuchen (vorrausgesetzt es sind keine Versager und nehmen einfach alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Nach ca. 8-10 Rnd-Raids weisst du wie jeder dafür equipt sein sollte.

edit: @Stevesteel
owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (27. Januar 2010)

jeder wird mich hier zutexten aber mir egal...
hol dir gearscore dann haste deine ruhe....
einfach, effizient und schnell gemacht...
epic nicht gleich skill, das stimmt, aber sind die epics hoch hat derjenige scho gewissen content hinter sich und bringt erfahrung mit (also sehr wahrscheindlich auch den nötigen skill)


----------



## devil-may-care (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meine Jägerin komplett mit ilvl 232 ausgerüstet, ohne mit ihr jemals einen Raid von innen gesehen zu haben.

Und nu?

Was sagt Dir ihr Gearscore über mein spielerisches Können?

Genau nix.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (27. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jeder wird mich hier zutexten aber mir egal...
> hol dir gearscore dann haste deine ruhe....
> einfach, effizient und schnell gemacht...
> *epic nicht gleich skill*, das stimmt, aber sind die epics hoch hat derjenige scho gewissen content hinter sich und bringt erfahrung mit (*also sehr wahrscheindlich* auch den nötigen skill)



gs dient nur als ersteindruck... btw itemlvl 232 is gradmal für pdk 25er akzeptabel... alles darüber kannst vergessen^^

nach nem gs check kommt n schneller wowequipcheck und skill sieht man eh nur im raid selbst also muss man als leader in sachen skill dann auf risiko gehen... ausser man will jeden per wow seite in sachen statistik durchforsten (doch diese sind oft nichtmal aktuell)

ich nehm zurück war doch nicht dein char war dein warry....

und um ehrlich zu sein schreib ich vor nem invite auch dazu: pls erfahrung, gear und skill mitbringen...wenn sich dann welche melden und mit nem 4,9k gs nach icc wollen dann ists 1. ne frechheit... 2. lach ich mich über die kaputt....

btw... ich schreibe nie im /2 channel sachen a la : lfm icc 10er minimum gs 5,4k.... ich mach meine checks diskret und mach leute erst nach meinem persönlichen check darauf aufmerksam... keine flames und kein auslachen oder dergleichen...


----------

